# Anyone convert their Glock into a Carbine?



## Boins (Nov 5, 2010)

Mech Tech Systems, Inc.

I've been considering converting my Glock 22 RTF into one of these carbines. This is my 2nd Glock 22 so either I will convert it or sell it.

I know it really isn't practical and the .40 S&W really isn't the best caliber for one of these conversions but it looks fun to shoot!

Anyone have experience or seen one in action? If so what did you think about it?


----------



## Thanatos (Oct 9, 2009)

I have to say, that looks pretty interesting. I have a Glock 23, it would be cool to be able to switch it to a carbine just for a little fun at the range. Might look into these one day...



> I know it really isn't practical and the .40 S&W really isn't the best caliber for one of these conversions but it looks fun to shoot!


Actually, according to their site, you can just order the CCU for a different caliber and still use it on your Glock frame, as long as you use Glock mags for the corresponding caliber....same principle as a conversion barrel really.



> A frame separated from the slide and barrel will physically accept a magazine of a cartridge different from that for which the assembled pistol is designed (using magazines designed for the same series of frame sizes). What this means is that a Glock pistol & CCU combination can be set up to safely fire a cartridge different from that for which the assembled pistol is designed. Example: The frame (lower unit) of a Glock designed to fire the 45 ACP cartridge in the assembled pistol can be safely used with a CCU designed to fire the 10mm cartridge. This is accomplished by assembly of the 45 ACP Glock frame to the 10mm CCU and the use of a Glock 10mm magazine designed to be used with that series of frame size.


----------



## sc020643 (Aug 25, 2009)

*sc020643*

i thought about it too. however, i decided against it after comparing the cost to a hi point carbine. to me it just made no since to pay more for a conversion than i would for a dedicated carbine in 9mm, 40 cal, or 45.:mrgreen:

just my 2cents

sc


----------



## group17 (Jan 4, 2010)

For $300 you can buy a keltec 2000 which uses all your Glock mags. You end up with 2 guns not Half a glock. Better use of $350 IMO


----------



## Boins (Nov 5, 2010)

group17 said:


> For $300 you can buy a keltec 2000 which uses all your Glock mags. You end up with 2 guns not Half a glock. Better use of $350 IMO


^ Very cool! How is your experience with it? I think that is a better alternative too. Any suggestions on where to order?


----------

